
15 Startup Commandments - dawie
http://www.startupping.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347
======
mojuba
16\. Any advice given by others has a huge potential to harm you and your
plans.

~~~
omouse
Does that include this submission as well?

~~~
mojuba
Everything that's truly true is recursive in nature, my friend :)

